# Here thar be Pirates



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Just a couple of pics of our Pirate theme,


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)




----------



## Darkside (Aug 6, 2007)

Damn, that looks GREAT. Nice work.


----------



## Bloodfeast (Oct 16, 2007)

why did the pirate child not get into the movie???



because it was rated ARRRGH!!! 

I love them ALL!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Freaking awesome, man.


----------



## Holyhabanero (Aug 9, 2007)

Holy Smokes! That's Awesome! Great job.


----------



## Magic Taco Truck (Jul 2, 2007)

That's awesome


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Terrific work. Everything looks great.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

thanx everyone!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That is just way too cool BB. I love the barnacles on the people's faces! What did you use for those?


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Thats soooo (head explodes) Poooosshhhh!


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Once again, just when I think my pirate stuff is done, I see the great work on this site, which gives me more ideas, which means more work!!!

Excellent job!!!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Holy cow Rob, amazing! That ship is huge!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

WOW....just WOW


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

You make me sick


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

The barnacles are actually coral, that we picked up at a fish store, very lightweight, the ship is the size of a garage, its full of pnuematical goodies, and computer controlled buckeys, add in the drop panel and cut away dead fish wall and it makes for a good show. the surround sound ambiance sounds of a old creaky ship, combined with the slanted walls and slightly giveaway flooring will cause actual seasickness....... blech!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm with Trishaanne...Wow!


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

Spectacular work!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Too cool! Amazing work, from stem to stern.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

as i pick up my jaw off the floor------O CRAP ! TALK ABOUT EXTREM-that is just awsome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

As always, excellent work!


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

waaaaaay cool!


----------



## Liam (Mar 23, 2007)

Truly amazing! Great work.


----------



## JustMatt (Jul 13, 2006)

Geeze! Super nice!!


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

What a great looking crew!!. Thats a very nice haunt.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Thanx everyone once again, We pulled Record Numbers, matching those of any major Haunted Attraction, I think we shall do fine Next year with our Pro Venture..........


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

BTW Videos coming as soon as the 17+ Hours worth of Video is Edited..........


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

OMG! That is freakin amazing! Next year you are free to use my house, really, I won't get in the way at all!


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Next Year will be the opening of DarkSyde Acres...... no more homeHaunting for us....... It will be missed tho.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

so, how does that work? you store the house _in the ship_ during the off season? very impressive.


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Man that looks great!


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

Love the SHIP! Excellent make up too. ARRRG

Dennis


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

The ship made the long trek out to the property today!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Gee whiz.....!


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

What a hoot - it looks like the ship just crashed into the garage with a bunch of ghost pirates onboard.

Looks like lots of fun.

Great job.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

The Pirates went over so LARGE this Halloween, We have decided to incorporate them into our ProVenture as well..........


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

AAARGH! That thar some mighty fine piratin you be havin matey.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is very very very nice!


----------



## buckaneerbabe (Jun 5, 2007)

Wow, that's one of the best pirate haunts I've ever seen!!!


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 28, 2007)

Arrrrmazingly good tack...sailed the ship right into the garrrrrrrage! 

Does that thing break down for storage, or do you have a plane hanger out back to put it in over the winter?

Very impressive work. Love the make-up, too.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

This here Pirate ship, breaks down into 55 pieces,plus props, and data cables, this season we built, and dismantled her 3 times.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Bodybagging said:


> this season we built, and dismantled her 3 times.


That sounds kinky, but what about the ship?


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Pyro,

In this group of photos
http://www.flickr.com/photos/oleoxfordhaunt/

How did you make your goblin? Hanging on the wall like that is wicked! If you'd allow me to steal your idea, I'd love to have something like that next year.


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

Have you got any photos of the ship parts? I'd love to try something similar.


----------



## Bodybagging (May 8, 2006)

Sorry Gus no pics of the breakdown,


----------

